# Chattahoochee Bear hunt Oct 24-27th



## Joe L (Oct 10, 2012)

So as the day gets closer for my sons birthday bear hunt up in Chattahoochee and excitement is building up I figured I  would throw a shout out and see if anyone else will be up there for the hunt the 24th-27th. I figured may be kind of neat to meet up with fellow forum followers and we can swap success stories or the agonies of our defeats...Either way should be great time and fun to meet up. I know of at least one other member that will be there, Let me know.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 16, 2012)

Ill be there,  but seriously,  who else???  I would think more responces than this


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 16, 2012)

I will be up there but won't be hunting. Me and a buddy will be just camping. I hope you bears hunters save us a camping site.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 17, 2012)

Going up to Warwoman tomorrow. Son and I, first timers!!  Hoping for success but, really looking forward to the expereince!


----------



## Jighead (Oct 17, 2012)

I will be hunting it some but not exclusively for bear. I have found some deer sign and a ton of hog sign. I hope everyone hunting there gets a bear as well as a hogs. Way too many of each.


----------



## Joe L (Oct 17, 2012)

I know Topher and I plan on linking up, it's be cool to get a few others together. If there are alot of hog up there that would be great to take advantage of as well as we're already gonna be looking out for some venison. We can all get around the campfire and  lol


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 17, 2012)

I would like to say  "GOOD LUCK" to every one who is there!!  Jighead,  Knock down a good hog,  I would like to smell some bacon on the grill while im there


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 17, 2012)

3ringer,   Never too later to grab a hunting license


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 29, 2012)

How did it go?


----------



## Joe L (Oct 29, 2012)

Hard hunting up there, saw good sign but no bear. Got to learn a lot and can't wait for the next time can go try it out. Land out there is beautiful, although hard to get to the back areas. I still have gravel road whiplash lol.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep, it's beautiful country up there, most of those hills are a pull!!! 

Get back there when you can. 

What part of the forest were you in? 

We hunt (a group of irregulars) around Bob's Creek, Brass Town Bald and Forestry Service Road 296...

 Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 29, 2012)

Joe said it... Hard hunting this week.  Hurricane wind,  full moon,  warm weather,  and what ever excuses I can think of.  Walked close to 13 or 14 miles and only found 2 piles of scat.  But leaves falling like crazy so kinda hard to see whats on the ground.  But, found a few places to start with next time.  I kinda like the get away from others and work hard to do it approach.  Only saw one other guy in 4 days,  my first day.   Cant wait to get back


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad I got to meet you, Brock, and your dad Chris!  It was tough hunting indeed.  There hasn't been a bery impressive harvest at the least this year.  The bears have become ghosts!


----------



## Joe L (Oct 30, 2012)

I hunted down at end of White oak road. I gotta tell you after a 45 minute drive in on that gravel road...i felt like i was rode hard and put up wet.lol. 
I think will camp out that way to avoid the morning motion sickness next time. We saw maybe 4 hunters there in 2 days and sign was good. Our mistake was hunting like they were deer for first day and half once got into a bear hunt mentality we heard some and started seeing more sign. My best was a big butt print with legs on the food plot we were trailing off with grass still laying down from his weight. We can't wait to go back, hope next time can get with you guys and hit that fire cooked roast .


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 30, 2012)

EXACTLY!  I hate how they open the gates!  They should make everyone else walk like the archery hunters!  And I wonder why they wait till one eeek nefore the rifle opener to bush hog the food plots?!


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 30, 2012)

Closed roads would make me happier.  I sure dont mind a walk.  But I know plenty of others dont like to put in too much effort.  Oh well, maybe next year I take my bow?!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 31, 2012)

Ya'll need to hunt the Chestatee I saw 2 legal bears together there sunday afternoon on hwy 19/129.


----------

